# Best Cities for Layovers



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 20, 2016)

Layovers Worth a Look
By Richard L. Coates/ Freelance Writer/ Tips and Inspiration/ Skyscanner/ skyscanner.com

"The dreaded layover, the bane of long distant travel…but does it have to be? Why can’t we take advantage of connecting flights and turn them into “_playovers_.” Several airlines (and tourism boards) have caught onto this concept and assist their passengers in experiencing their hub cities. Here are three great destinations to take an extended layover.

*Europe*
For any Americans who have traveled to Europe, *Icelandair* has offered attractive fares with *Reykjavik* acting as the gateway. But why spend hours in the Reykjavik airport when you could be exploring the surrounding area. For no additional cost, you can extend your layover in Iceland for up to a week. Don’t let the deceptive name fool you, Iceland has much to offer visitors.
Iceland’s latitude makes it ideal for viewing the Northern Lights in the winter. In the summer, the sun shines well into the night providing for outdoor activities such as horseback riding, whale watching, off-roading, and hiking. Stay warm on a cool day by dipping in one of the many thermal pools and then experience the hot nightlife with a personal VIP tour guide..."







Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 20, 2016)

I concur that a layover in Iceland is fun -- 2N minimum.
With a few hours at Amsterdam-Schiphol, a quick 2hr R/T bus tour from the airport is nice.

.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 21, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> With a few hours at Amsterdam-Schiphol, a quick 2hr R/T bus tour from the airport is nice.



Yes, I love Schipol - I used to fly through there to Finland fairly often and agree it's a nice stopover spot.  The airport itself is nice too, with a spa, massage machines and a small museum.  Good shopping and food too.


----------



## elaine (Dec 21, 2016)

we have done 20 hours in London. Whizzed by for outside look at Buckingham Palace, nice dinner, red double decker city bus tour at night, and then did Ceremony of the Keys Tour at the Tower, bed, breakfast and onto our flight. It was the only way we could use FF tickets, but worked out great for us.


----------



## happymum (Dec 21, 2016)

Air Canada offers special hotel rates when doing a stopover in Vancouver,Toronto or Montreal. If I remember correctly, they were very reasonable.


----------



## Here There (Dec 22, 2016)

For those who don't mind taking a longer route to Europe, Turkish Airlines offer free 6 to 9hrs guided tours to most of the historical sights in Istanbul.  Meals are included.
http://www.istanbulinhours.com/what-is-touristanbul


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 26, 2016)

NO (short-term) Layover, (period). It's not worth the hassle and aggravation, getting off the plane, collecting baggage, getting to a hotel, checking out, getting checked-in baggage re-checked-in, going thru security again, etc.

Even if you don't have to claim any baggage, for a quick city tour, I'm too leery about leaving the airport and getting back on-time. Trains break-down, accidents occur, streets get shut-down, there are security delays, etc.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> NO (short-term) Layover, (period).



Grumpus.
What we did with a 7AM arrival and 2N in Reykjavik:
1. Direct to the Blue Lagoon (near the airport). Rested in the PM.
2. The next day, an all-day, small-group Golden Circle Tour. 
3. Third-day... Returned to the airport for a flight to Copenhagen.
IMHO, well worth the trouble.

.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2016)

Domestically, in Salt Lake City, you can check your luggage (if not checked through) and hop a free shuttle to Temple Square. View the beautiful gardens, and the 22,000 seat Conference Center. there is a large shopping center across the street, the Mormon Church has what is probably the preeminent genealogical center and library in  the world. There are people there who will (one-on-one) help you research your family tree. I guarantee you'll find someone in your family that you didn't know about before. In the famous Tabernacle, you may hear someone practicing on the organ, or maybe even a rehearsal of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. And it's ALL FREE. If you don't want to take the free shuttle back and forth, for $2.50 each way (half price for seniors) the light rail TRAX goes straight from the airport terminal 1 to Temple Square every 10 minutes or so.

Jim


----------



## silentg (Dec 26, 2016)

When we traveled to Europe in 2015 we flew from Orlando to Dublin overnight flight. We waited 3 hours then took a flight to Rome spent 6 nights in Rome. Then flew back to Dublin and spent a week at our timeshare at Fitzpatrick's Castle. Then flew back to Orlando. We enjoyed two weeks in Europe. Plan to do this again. But may go to a different city before our week in Ireland.
Silentg


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 23, 2017)

Airline Layover Programs That Adventerous Travelers Will Love
By Jamie Lowe/ Travel/ wheretraveler.com

"Jetsetting to multiple global cities is attainable and, in some cases, free.

In a push to service customers in not only flights but experiences, many airlines are offering layover programs at reasonable or reduced prices with some programs offered to travelers for free. Layover, or stopover, programs allow travelers to stay the night—or several nights—in a layover destination in a journey to another destination.

While many airlines offer layover programs in capital cities, experiences inside and outside that city are available to adventurous travelers. Exploring side streets, open spaces, ice caves and sprawling temples and much more, a layover program might be one answer to the undying wanderlust in adventurous hearts. Besides, aren't two destinations better than one?...."


Richard


----------

